# 2.3.20 Mirror



## Evileyefox (Jul 1, 2011)

Can someone mirror please? All previous posts were on multiupload which are down now.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

i need this as welll. I can't find anything anywhere! ahhhh!!!!


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/4892-tbh-mydroidworld-present-droid-2-2320-triple-threat/page__view__findpost__p__114970

edit:


micahra said:


> EDIT: HEY LOOK WHAT I FOUND!
> 
> http://db.tt/7Sq4K6z
> 
> That file worked like a charm. yay!


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

themib said:


> http://www.mydroidworld.com/topic/4892-tbh-mydroidworld-present-droid-2-2320-triple-threat/page__view__findpost__p__114970
> 
> edit: [/color]


Thanks I finally found that same drop box after about 2 hours of searching. Worked like a charm. My wife was pretty pissed when I soft bricked her Droid2. Until I brought her home a brand new Droid4. It was still pissing me off that I did it and really wanted to fix it. Fucking Bootstrap! Does anyone know if there's a Safestrap for Droid2?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

> Safestrap for Droid2?


no, just droid 2 bootstrap


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

themib said:


> no, just droid 2 bootstrap


Lame. So do you guys use bootstrap for everything? Backups, restores, flashing. Or do you use Rom Manager for most or some?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## themib (Sep 14, 2011)

rom manager doesn't always work with Droid 2, I had Droid 2 global, don't think it plays well many moto phones
I would just stick with bootstrap


----------

